# Norton bei eBay ersteigern?



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

n'abend zusammen! heute ist mir aufgefallen das ich mir langsam mal ein vernünftiges anti-virus programm zulegen könnte. vielleicht interessiert es jemanden  ich hab mich für norton internet security 2002 entschieden. laut hersteller kostet das ding 79 euro. bei ebay kann man allerdings glück haben und eben die gleiche norton version für 40 euro ersteigern.

jetzt zu meiner frage oder zu meinem kleinen problem.

ich könnte mir norton auch einfach irgendwo runterladen, aber nein  ich will ja an die updates etc. ran. wenn ich jetzt mein norton bei ebay ersteigere und der vorbesitzer es auch noch auf seiner festplatte hat und noch mit jetzt meiner seriennummer registriert ist - was dann? kann das irgendwelche probleme geben? das die update funktion auf einmal nicht mehr geht?

thx, schonmal

patrick


----------



## Apo (4. Oktober 2002)

Also ich hab mir Norton Antivirus 2002 gekauft und das hat keine Serien-Nr.
Ein 'böser' Kumpel von mir hatte es sich aus dem Netz heruntergeladen und bei ihm wird auch immer alles aktualisiert, wie bei mir auch.
Was ich damit sagen will?
Ich denke es ist gibt keine Probleme, wenn Du Dir das Programm bei eBay ersteigerst und der vorherige Besitzer es immer noch auf seinem PC nutzt.


mfg

Apo


----------

